# Tomcat / Catalina - Ausbrechen aus dem Context



## grindelaner (27. Apr 2017)

Hallo,
ich möchte aus meiner Webanwendung heraus, welche auf Tomcat läuft, direkt auf den Tomcat-Server zugreifen. Gibt es da irgendwelche Möglichkeiten, um aus den eigenen Context auszubrechen und sich z.B. die Sessions von anderen Contexten anzusehen?

Der manager von Tomcat kann ja so etwas auch...


----------



## stg (27. Apr 2017)

Siehe http://docs.oracle.com/javaee/7/api/javax/servlet/ServletContext.html#getContext-java.lang.String-

Damit das funktioniert musst du im Tomcat das `crossContext` Attribut auf `true` setzen. Siehe hier: https://tomcat.apache.org/tomcat-7.0-doc/config/context.html


----------



## grindelaner (4. Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.


----------

